# sarah stangeland maltese pics



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Could you share pics of babies you got from Sarah? :wub:

Thanks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't get a baby from her, but she's a great breeder and a very nice person. Where are you located?


----------



## iluvmyfurbaby (May 19, 2021)

Does anyone know how to get a hold of Sarah Stangeland? I am grieving the loss of my Maltese and need to contact her. I have looked everywhere. I have an old phone number that has been disconnected and sent an email that is old with no response. Does she not breed Maltese puppies anymore?


----------

